# For Sale



## rhgsp (Oct 3, 2007)

Ross Cimarron fly reel (it is engraved with "2005 Red Setter National Championship")
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... tid=145831
New still in box, Cabela's price is $190.00
Scott AS 9'-6" Rod
http://www.scottflyrod.smashingdesigns. ... ndex.shtml
new in case never used retail price is $265.00
Rio 5 fly line
http://www.flyfishusa.com/lines/rio-grand.htm
retail price is $64.95
on reel but never used.

The retail price on everything is $ 519.95 + tax
I will sell for $400.00 or trade on a Bennelli 20 gauge.

I dont fish, so when I won this thing the first thing that came across my mind is "I need to get rid of this mess"

You can call me if you are interested 1 801 319 2261

Art


----------

